# Elektronische Sicherung



## stepfl (26 Februar 2012)

Hy ich habe von Murr Elektronik so eine elektronische sicherung (einmal 24v rein 4 mal 24v verschieden abgesichert raus). Auserdem gibt es zwei konntakte mit ON die dafür stehen wenn eine sicherung ausgelöst hatt dass man sie dann mit einem externen Schalter wieder Einschalten kann aber irgendwie funktioniert dass nicht kann mir da jemand helfen? Danke.


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2012)

stepfl schrieb:


> Hy ich habe von Murr Elektronik so eine elektronische sicherung (einmal 24v rein 4 mal 24v verschieden abgesichert raus). Auserdem gibt es zwei konntakte mit ON die dafür stehen wenn eine sicherung ausgelöst hatt dass man sie dann mit einem externen Schalter wieder Einschalten kann aber irgendwie funktioniert dass nicht kann mir da jemand helfen? Danke.



MIt diesen Angaben? 

Auch der Hersteller Murr schreibt einen Typ auf seine Produkte und fügt eine Beschreibung und Bedienungsanleitung bei.


bike


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

was geht denn nicht?


MfG


----------



## Matze001 (26 Februar 2012)

Ich glaube zu wissen welche Module du meinst!

http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...ree=1&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German&pageturning=10

Doch diese bieten meines Wissens keine Ferneinschaltung, wie soll das auch gehen? Hast ja keinen Eingang o.ä. dafür!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## stepfl (26 Februar 2012)

Jo genau diese Modell meine ich. Sorry für meine ungenauen angaben war etwas in eile. Ich habe das Datenblatt von der Sicherung ausgedruckt und dort steht beschrieben das über die "ON" Eingange eine "Ferneinschaltung" realisiert werden kann indem man zwischen 10......30V anlegt. Ich habe jetzt über einen Taster 24V einfach durchgeschaltet und auf einen der "ON" Eingängen gelegt aber wenn dan eine sicherung ausgelöst hatt lässt sie sich nicht über meinen Taster (Ferneinschalter) wieder einschalten.


----------



## Matze001 (26 Februar 2012)

So ich hab nochmal gelesen, und du hast sogar recht 

Kann es sein das der Fehler noch immer ansteht, und es deshalb nicht zuschaltet?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## stepfl (26 Februar 2012)

Nein ich löse die sicherung von hand aus und versuche dann über den Ferneinschalter sie wieder zu starten aber es geht nicht. An der sicherung direkt kann ich sie  wieder einschalten nur eben nicht über meinen Taster. Hast du mir ne lösung wie ich den Ferneinschalter sonst noch anschließen könnte??


----------



## Matze001 (26 Februar 2012)

Tja da haben wir doch den Fehler 

Es können nur Sicherungen zurückgesetzt werden, die durch Kurzschluss oder Überstrom ausgelöst haben.

Hat ja den sinn: Wenn du den Stromkreis freischaltest, darf man nicht wieder einschalten können!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## stepfl (26 Februar 2012)

Ah ok vielen dank


----------

